# Sky Light



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh by the way, I fixed the vent fan in the kitchen also.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

And they said it couldn't lift it at that angle.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've seen this picture before and it always amazes me. That must have been one heck of a load to turn that beast over. That's not your everyday run of the mill crane that drives up and down the highways.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I've seen this picture before and it always amazes me. That must have been one heck of a load to turn that beast over. That's not your everyday run of the mill crane that drives up and down the highways.


 
I agree, it was definetly the weight, the boom isn't on much of an angle. Only pics I have ever seen similar were in an OSHA class and the jib pin had snapped and the whole thing went down as the load bounced into the water.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> Oh by the way, I fixed the vent fan in the kitchen also.


And . . . I'm getting pretty good at Photoshop.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Not too long ago my customer loaction myself and other contracter been co-own this boom truck and i was not there that day but my other co-owner was lifting rafters they were not much weight that time it was only 200 or so KG and got the boom extended and ready to lift next thing the bolts failed :blink: the boom crane came down. not much damage at first but he called me to infomed the situation all i say alot of  words.

the curpit was bolt fragute [ hidden cracks ] right now kinda debating if can get it fix or get new boom section [ the whole thing cost over 80 K ]due i found few more hidden damged even thru the inspectors did not found it. so kinda instering to see that.

Merci, Marc


----------



## Old lectrician (Dec 27, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> And . . . I'm getting pretty good at Photoshop.
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


Not all things are done in photoshop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZoZSzT0W9s


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Old lectrician said:


> Not all things are done in photoshop.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZoZSzT0W9s


 
The hole in the roof looked too real for photoshop and the lack of shadowlines made me look closely. I still wonder what the guy was lifting.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> myself and other contracter been co-own this boom truck... Merci, Marc


What is it with these guys named Marc who seem to own every tool made?


----------

